# Mrs Hughes Standup Comedy



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

This lady is good and provides standup without dropping the "F" bomb every other word. Good clean standup comedy that is sure to make you laugh :lol: just a little... :wink: :wink:

http://crackle.com/c/High_Wire/Mrs_hugh ... 41059#vt=1


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

She's pretty funny. I didn't know eyebrows could fall off either. :shock:


----------

